# Strange Blu ray issue



## elfnmatrix (Dec 27, 2008)

This is a strange issue I have come across with my blu ray player. I have an Olevia Blu Ray Player. It plays all my blu rays perfectly with the exception of Lost Season 4. When I put in various discs of Lost in, I become stuck at the title screen. The title menu skips (same type of problem one would have with scratched CD) and I am not able to progress any farther. I do not have this problem with WallE, Dark Knight, or any other Blu Ray disc that I own. It ONLY happens with my Lost Season 4 discs. Those Lost discs, btw, are brand new, unscratched and unscathed. I am just running this issue by you in hopes that someone might have run by a problem like this. Is my blu ray player the problem? Is there a problem with the Blu ray discs? If anyone has any input I would appreciate it...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Since it only happens on one set of disks I suspect they're faulty. Take them into the store where you bought the player and see if they work on a player similar to yours. If not, most stores will let you exchange them for the same title disks.

If they do play - your player may need a firmware upgrade. Your owner's manual will explain how to accomplish. Most times its through a network connection or a CD burned from the mfgr's site.

BTW: Welcome to TSF. :wave:


----------

